# Wie haltet ihr euch im Winter fit?



## Bikelovers (6. November 2018)

Ich musste nun einsehen, dass es dieses Jahr wohl nichts mehr wird mit dem MTB fahren

Nun suche ich händeringend nach sportlichen Alternativen im Winter.
Im Fitnessstudio habe ich mich abgemeldet - 8 Monate im Jahr zahlen und nicht nutzen wollte ich nicht mehr...

Joggen ist absolut nicht meins. 
Nun hatte ich mich auf Schwimmen eingeschossen - musste aber feststellen, dass die Öffnungszeiten absolut nicht kompatibel zur verfügbaren Zeit einer berufstätigen Mutter sind .. 

Wie haltet ihr euch fit?
Mir kribbelt es in den Fingern, ich habe Bewegungsdrang


----------



## Sickgirl (7. November 2018)

Radfahren, schließlich sind wir in einem Radforum Ausgleichsgymnastik zu Hause 

Viel fällt mir zu deinem Problem nicht ein, die wichtigsten Alternativen wie Schwimmen und laufen hast du ja schon ausgeschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (7. November 2018)

Ich habe die 7 Minutes-App, nutze sie immer wieder gerne. 
Aber warum fährst du denn nicht zumindest  am Wochenende im Winter?


----------



## HeikeK (7. November 2018)

Hmm, ich habe mir vor 5 Jahren ein MTB gekauft um das Problem zu lösen!? Bis da bin ich Rennrad gefahren und auf dem Rennrad bei fast 30km/h ist es mir im Winter echt zu kalt, einige Jahre hatte ich eine Rolle im Arbeitszimmer, aber das war nicht meins. Ich finde MTB geht fast immer, ausser es ist Glatteis oder sehr kalter Regen (Schnee haben wir hier kaum), Laufen gehe ich auch und Schwimmen selten, wenn ich mal in den wenigen Belegungslücken Zeit habe (habe die Schwimmtasche zu diesem Zweck immer fertig gepackt im Auto).
Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch ein: Fitnessstudio, in dem man Kurse einzeln oder mit 10er Karte buchen kann, VHS oder halt Walken, ausser du wohnst in einer Region wo Skifahren möglich ist.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (7. November 2018)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Ich musste nun einsehen, dass es dieses Jahr wohl nichts mehr wird mit dem MTB fahren


Was hindert dich?

Bei mir hat tatsächlich das MTB dafür gesorgt, dass ich überhaupt Sport treibe, auch im Herbst/Winter. Wandern war davor praktisch die einzige Alternative, um mal raus zu kommen, aber lange nicht so häufig wie mit dem Bike.
Vielleicht wäre aber Wandern eher was für dich? Grade über Komoot finden sich richtig gute Rundwege.


----------



## Perlenkette (7. November 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wintertraining.821015/#post-14096826


----------



## pib (7. November 2018)

Joggen macht Spaß, wenn man es richtig macht (Kleidung, Schuhe, Laufstrecken variieren). Wenn die Schneebedingungen passen Langlauf skaten. Gut, in diesen Genuss kommen nicht viele..... Fitnessstudio ist auch nicht meins. 

Achja: Solange kein Schnee liegt, natürlich biken, biken, biken.....


----------



## everywhere.local (7. November 2018)

Meine Frau macht mindestens 3mal die Woche zw. 30 und 90 min irgendwelche Youtube-Fitness-Video-Nachturn-Aktionen (Yoga, HIT, Pilates, BBP,...)  Sieht aber auch entsprechend aus. 

Ich empfehlen... ähh.. wie heisst das? Ach ja, Radfahren (aller Art). Pumptrack ist perfekt für die Fitness. Ansonsten Home-Gym. Da kann man bereits mit wenig Geld und Platz etwas vernünftiges aufbauen, gerade wenn man hauptsächlich mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht trainiert.
essentials: Fitenessmatte, Schlingentrainer.
beliebige Fortsetzung: Kettle Bell, Balance-Boards, Gym-Ball, Kurzhanteln, Hantelbank, Langhantel, entsprechende Gewichte,...


----------



## Bikelovers (7. November 2018)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

Ich würde natürlich gerne noch biken...
Nur komm ich dazu frühestens 17 Uhr und ich fahre definitiv nicht in einen dunklen Wald.
Skifahren wäre ein Traum, wir sind 2-3x pro Winter in den Alpen 
Uns Hamburgern fehlt es hier oben einfach an Schnee


----------



## pib (8. November 2018)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Ich würde natürlich gerne noch biken...
> Nur komm ich dazu frühestens 17 Uhr und ich fahre definitiv nicht in einen dunklen Wald.




Das Problem hast du natürlich beim Joggen auch, bzw bei allen Sportarten die du draußen betreiben willst. Ich denke du hast 3 Möglichkeiten. Lauf- und / oder Radgruppe gründen, damit du nicht alleine bist. Oder doch wieder Fitnesscenter und Spinning plus Laufband. Oder du kaufst dir einen Heimtrainer.


----------



## ghostmoni (8. November 2018)

Ich baue mein Straßenrad im Winter immer auf die Rolle. Dann kann ich beim Bike-Film gucken so tun, als würde ich biken ;-). Und als berufstätige Mutter kommt man ums laufen oder walken wahrscheinlich nicht herum, wenn man raus möchte. Bei uns macht im Winter das Stadion 3 x die Woche Flutlicht. Da kann man dann auch um 17/18 Uhr noch im hellen laufen (ist ziemlich langweilig...) und man kann halt sogar die Kinder mitnehmen. Die spielen dann da auf dem Rasen oder auf den Tribünen. Ansonsten (je nachdem, wie alt die Kids sind), Kind aufs Rad und hinterher laufen. Wird mit der Größe des Kindes dann auch anstrengender ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfefferminza (8. November 2018)

Radeln halt, so lange es irgendwie geht (und hier in Wien fahre ich zumindest im Alltag fast das ganze Jahr hindurch) und ich geh zum Crossfit mehrmals in der Woche und mache Kampfsport.


----------



## Mausoline (8. November 2018)

Klettern, Inline-Skaten kannst du auch mit Kids, Mittagspause nutzen um raus zu kommen
VHS-Kurse


----------



## Brezensalzer (8. November 2018)

Was spricht denn gegen Radfahren? Warm einpacken und dann geht das bis -15°C. Keine Sommetouren, aber 1 Stunde und etwas drüber geht das schon. Gut, ich habe schon einiges an Ausrüstung - und ein Fatbike 

Im Keller auf die Rolle? Nein, das wär mir zu langweilig ...


----------



## Bikelovers (8. November 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen Radfahren? Warm einpacken und dann geht das bis -15°C. Keine Sommetouren, aber 1 Stunde und etwas drüber geht das schon. Gut, ich habe schon einiges an Ausrüstung - und ein Fatbike
> 
> Im Keller auf die Rolle? Nein, das wär mir zu langweilig ...



Dunkelheit und Regen, mangelnde Ausrüstung sprechen dagegen....
Die nächsten Wochenenden sind so gut wie verplant und bisherige Erfahrung:
Top Wetter unterhalb der Woche, Wochenende mies...

Ich fände es auch schön, noch fahren zu können,  sehe hier aber im November keine Chance mehr...

Und vielleicht bin ich auch ein Weichei.
Aber unter 5 Grad und bei Regen bekommt mich Niemand aufs Rad...
Hatte letztens schon bei 9 Grad halb erfrorene Füße


----------



## xxxT (8. November 2018)

..weniger fressen ,und mehr bewegen!


----------



## Sickgirl (8. November 2018)

Das mit der Ausrüstung ist schon ein Punkt aber es lohnt sich. Ich fahre seit Mitte der 90iger Jahre auch den Winter durch

Könnte mir auch gar nicht vorstellen da aus zu setzten und im Frühjahr praktisch bei Null an zu fangen

Ein n Jahr bin ich mal richtig gelaufen, bin da konsequent mit einem Trainingsplan eingestiegen und konnte nach gut einen halben Jahr auch mit zügigen Tempo zwei Stunden laufen. Das hat dann auch wirklich Laune gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (9. November 2018)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Dunkelheit und Regen, mangelnde Ausrüstung sprechen dagegen....
> Die nächsten Wochenenden sind so gut wie verplant und bisherige Erfahrung:
> Top Wetter unterhalb der Woche, Wochenende mies...
> 
> ...



Dann ist Dir einfach nicht zu helfen...

Ausrüstung kann man kaufen - es gibt hier einen Bikemarkt, da kann man schon mal den einen oder anderen Schnapper tätigen. Den Sale der Händler (auch online) könnte man diesbezüglich ja auch mal abgrasen.
Alternativen wurden hier schon mehr als genug erwähnt, scheinen ja offensichtlich für Dich keine zu sein, zumindest habe ich Deinerseits hier noch kein positives Feedback diesbezüglich lesen können.

Es liegt einfach an Dir, mal etwas kreativer zu sein und nicht nur "faule" Ausreden vor sich her zu schieben. Im Übrigen ist es überall in DE im November ab einer bestimmten Uhrzeit dunkel und Wetter gibt es auch überall, also hast Du genau zwei Möglichkeiten:

entweder wirst Du aktiv, wie und womit auch immer oder
Du jammerst weiter herum, dass dieses oder jenes nicht geht, nur wird Dir dann hier wohl niemand mehr helfen (können, wollen).


----------



## Bikelovers (9. November 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Dann ist Dir einfach nicht zu helfen...
> 
> Ausrüstung kann man kaufen - es gibt hier einen Bikemarkt, da kann man schon mal den einen oder anderen Schnapper tätigen. Den Sale der Händler (auch online) könnte man diesbezüglich ja auch mal abgrasen.
> Alternativen wurden hier schon mehr als genug erwähnt, scheinen ja offensichtlich für Dich keine zu sein, zumindest habe ich Deinerseits hier noch kein positives Feedback diesbezüglich lesen können.
> ...




Ich jammere nicht, sondern habe einfach nach Alternativen für den Winter gesucht, da radeln und laufen halt rausfallen. Ob ich das im Winter durchziehen, ist doch mur überlassen.
Ich brauchte einfach mal alternative Ideen...


----------



## lucie (9. November 2018)

Alternative Ideen gab es hier ja genug, auf die könnte man auch selbst kommen. Wenn Du schon in oder in der Nähe einer größeren Stadt wohnst, sollte es genügend Angebote geben, über die man sich auch online oder direkt vor Ort informieren kann.



Bikelovers schrieb:


> Ich musste nun einsehen, dass es dieses Jahr wohl nichts mehr wird mit dem MTB fahren
> 
> Nun suche ich händeringend nach sportlichen Alternativen im Winter.
> Im Fitnessstudio habe ich mich abgemeldet - 8 Monate im Jahr zahlen und nicht nutzen wollte ich nicht mehr...
> ...



Lies mal Deinen Eingangspost etwas selbstkritisch!

Bike - nö
Laufen - nö
Schwimmen - nö
Fitnessstudio - nö
Wetter - immer doof, kriegt mich keiner vor die Tür
nach 17:00 Uhr - ist es dunkel, da geh ich nicht mehr aus dem Haus
Merkst Du was? Wenn Du Bewegungsdrang hast, dann beweg dich doch! Wer hindert dich daran?


----------



## Donaldi (9. November 2018)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Im Fitnessstudio habe ich mich abgemeldet - 8 Monate im Jahr zahlen und nicht nutzen wollte ich nicht mehr...



Das Fitnessstudio, das ich heim suche, hat kein Problem damit, dass ich im Sommer meinen Vertrag ruhen lasse (idR Juni bis September inkl.). Zahle dann halt einen reduzierten Betrag (5,- pro Monat). Muss ich halt schriftlich beauftragen, Email genuegt.

Gruss, Dirk


----------



## MtB55 (9. November 2018)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Ich jammere nicht, sondern habe einfach nach Alternativen für den Winter gesucht, da *radeln* und *laufen *halt rausfallen.


Wenn auch noch Fitnessstudio und Schwimmen nicht so passend sind, das Wetter immer suboptimal ist, wäre extrem couching noch einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Bikelovers (9. November 2018)

Das wird mir jetzt hier zu blöd.
Ich steig aus dem Thread aus.. 

Hab jetzt nen Schwimmverein gefunden, der länger geöffnet hat. 
Aber wenn man genau lesen würde hätte man auch sehen können, dass es einfach ein Zeitproblem ist.

Aber ich muss mich hier nicht veräppeln lassen ..


----------



## lucie (9. November 2018)

Das Zeitproblem hast nicht nur Du!


----------



## Rockside (19. November 2018)

Das beste zu jeder möglichen Tages- und Nachtzeit und für Schlechtwetterphasen zwischendurch wäre zu Hause ein Ergometer zu haben (programmgesteuerter Heimtrainer).

Besonders effektiv und auch zeitlich nicht so anspruchsvoll ist da das Intervallprogramm, bei dem man durch das Programm mit selbsttätig wechselnden Bremsstärken jederzeit ein kleines Workout machen kann. D.h. mit fast Nullleistung anfangen, dann langsam steigernd bis zur eingestellten Max-Stärke und wieder zurück auf fast Nullleistung zur Erholung, und wieder von vorn.

Das ist absolut OK, um wenigstens für eine kleine Zeit mal ordentlich durchzuschnaufen (denn das muss für den Kreislauf unbedingt mal sein, wenn's gesund sein soll), Kraft in die Beine zu bekommen und über Winter nicht abzuschlaffen.

Dazu vor dem zu Bett gehen noch ein paar Kniebeugen oder Liegestütze, ein bischen Rumpfbeugen und -drehen, ein paar Dehnübungen, kostet alles nicht viel Zeit.


----------



## NomadsChant (28. November 2018)

Also ich bin seit 4 Jahren bei Gymondo und finde es klasse. 3-5 x / Woche 45-90 Minuten.
Und für 84€ / Jahr nicht zuviel.
Leider kann man nicht mehrere Programme gleichzeitig machen.
Aber wenn man sich ein bisschen "einarbeitet" hat man schnell seine passenden Workouts zusammengestellt.
Ich habe ca. 50 Workouts, die ich kombiniere, also pro Abend mache ich i.d.R. 2-3 Workouts hintereinander.

Ich finds wie gesagt klasse.


----------

